# An alternative



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Our band is doing a cover of Sweet Emotion. Joe Perry starts playing with his talk box at the beginning since I don't have one and am not going to buy one just for this one song, could you please come of with some other suggestions as to what one could do!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A couple ideas...

Just let the bass do his thing and stay out of it.
Single notes, sparingly...with WAH.
Double the bass line.

Whatever you do, I would seriously consider shortening the intro.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't have a Wah either!

I have a flanger, delay and a blues pedals


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well that still leaves you with 2 remaining ideas...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

try volume swells with different combinations of your pedals.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Try all sorts of things...but don't be afraid to just NOT play either.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Your giving the audience too much credit. Most people have no idea how this song is supposed to start so play it anyway you like. Your listeners are out there for a good time, not to see if the band starts every song like it's done on the original recording.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Doing everything perfect only matters if your a tribute band, cover bands can screw it up anyway they want. I liked when I was part of a cover band, as long as the basic song was there your lead etc was yours to improv, or try to copy the original as closely as possible. Hey! "DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY" with your playing. Life's to short to accommodate everyone.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, what an ultra shit video. It's amazing how unaware we all were.

Anywho, I would do what JB says (bass does it's thing, you stay out of it).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I will try the approach of just letting the bass take it from the top!

I will see how that goes on Friday!

It's just such a cool song! 

but......

there are so many people that know exactly how that song is supposed to start out! If they don't like our way, too bad so sad!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Make the song your own.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd alter the Wha sound with the delay and flanger working toghther in some kinda cool beans way. That's my 2 bits. Throw 'em something different.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Our band plays this too. I use a wah. Sounds great. You can pick one up for $40 on Kijiji.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

a few or so bars of bass doing it's thing then jump in...


----------

